# Winterizing a Puma 27FQ



## rjf7g (Oct 14, 2012)

So, I figured I would post this here as well as on the Forest River Forum as this forum has been so dead lately.  I bought a 2006 27FQ used this year and am wondering how I should winterize it.  It is set up in on a seasonal lot and I lose utilities on November 1, but I plan on filling the fresh water tank (I sanitized it this weekend) and running off of the water in it for a few weekends in November.  But, how should I winterize my 27FQ?  I can't access the hot water tank from inside, so I assume there is no by pass so I shouldn't put pink stuff through the lines.  I can drain it, but not shut it off from the rest of the water system.  I also can't access the water pump - how do I winterize it?  I have had no trouble winterizing the Gulf Stream Kenneth sold me.

When I say "can't access," I mean the hot water heater and water pumps are behind cabinetry without an obvious removable access panel. On my Gulf Stream, I open a cabinet door in the master bedroom to get to the hot water heater by pass valves and I open a kitchen cabinet to get to the water pump.

This should give everyone an opportunity to be helpful!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2012)

hum,  maybe you should have bought another one from Ken. I know he would show you how to protect it during the winter months. But maybe someone on Forest River web can give you some advise.  Good luck


----------



## rjf7g (Oct 15, 2012)

Hollis-
I tried.  I have a "no more financing toys" rule and needed to buy used this go around and he just didn't have anything in my price range.  I will check the Forest River forum in a few minutes.  Hopefully there's something there for me!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2012)

seems like we are both paddleing in the same boat, just got my bill from ther hospital for the stint that was put in my heart,35 k for one day stay


----------



## rjf7g (Oct 16, 2012)

Hollis-
Wow...I hope your insurance/VA benefits cover it!  My mom had a stint put in last fall and the bills totaled over $65,000.  I think she had to pay around $500.  I am thankful for my dad's Teamster's insurance!  

By the way, I learned from the Forest River forum that I will have to remove two screws in each access panel to access the hot water heater and the water pump.  I didn't think to look for this sort of thing before I bought the trailer but will add it to the list for the next go around!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 16, 2012)

well the VA not involved with this. I am just now getting them involved and hope all other problems are solved by the VA. Now my private insurance BCBS has picked up most, but I still have over 2k to pay. And this does not include the Dr bill. Looks like no more camping till all is paid off.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes you will have to remove the screws that hole the panels on.  Guess they do this to keep people from storing things in there.  Remove the screws and get you a magnetic latch to put on it.  One side should have hinges.  You will probably have to buy a winterizing kit to add antifreeze to suction side of pump.  Not expensive.


----------



## rjf7g (Oct 17, 2012)

Hollis - It is wrong that someone who has worked to earn an honest living to support a family and has served our country isn't able to retire and enjoy life with full healthcare benefits.  I am happy you are on the mend!

Chelse - Thanks!  I will explore these access panels more this weekend.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 17, 2012)

good luck Becky, also look into getting a winterizing kit to use . I have one on my MH and sure makes it a lot easier to put the pink stuff in. BECKY I do have good ins. and my retirement is OK also.


----------



## JordanAllen76 (Oct 31, 2012)

rjf7g;81706 said:
			
		

> Hollis - It is wrong that someone who has worked to earn an honest living to support a family and has served our country isn't able to retire and enjoy life with full healthcare benefits.  I am happy you are on the mend!
> 
> Chelse - Thanks!  I will explore these access panels more this weekend.  Thanks for the tips.



I completely and fully understand you position for veterans!! 

Go troops!


----------

